# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > سوال: فرمول محاسبه  کد md5

## farzin11

محتویات یک سری از سلول ها رو به کد md5 تبدیل کنم میشه راهنمایی کنید این کار چطور انجام بدم دونه دونه امکان پذیر نیست تعداد سلولهای اکسل خیلی زیاده. 
لطفا راهنمایی کنید 

به طور کلی فرول محاسبه  کد md5 چیه؟

با تشکر

----------


## Roterhut

سلام فرزین جان.

شما اگه به زبان پایتون مسلط باشید خیلی راحت میتونی این کار را انجام بدید. از کتابخانهای زیر باید استفاده کنی: 
hashlib
pandas

اینکه هش کردن با الگورتیم md5 چجوری کار میکند یکم طولانی ولی برای این کار الان لازم نیست بدونی الگورتیمش چجور کار میکنه. میتونی با hashlib به md5 یا sha256 هش کنی.

----------

